# Bagging Rabbit Manure



## missfire (Dec 30, 2010)

For those that may either bag to sell or to keep for later do you just bag the dry pellets? What do you do with the pellets in the wet area where they urinate? Thanks



Dan


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 30, 2010)

Spread them out, let them dry, bag them up.  The urine is a great fertilizer!!!


----------



## Rilly10 (Jan 1, 2011)

This may be a really dumb question but what type of bags do you use and where do you get them? Also, how much do you sell the manure for?


----------



## missfire (Jan 1, 2011)

I use my empty feed bags, price depends on your area, 3 to 5 bucks a bag usually.



Dan


----------

